# Looking for new phone?Nexus, RAZR, or 4S?



## Dark Crewman (Nov 17, 2011)

OK so long story short looking to upgrade. I have DX.

I have compared these phones and need some opinions.
Please I know the 4S is in the list please don't turn this into a bash thread.

The reason the 4S is its cheaper and I never had a IPhone.

I'm comparing the Nexus & RAZR and it seems to me that the RAZR out specs the Nexus, I mean once ICS rolls out for the RAZR it seems it will be superior.

I welcome all posts/comments, but please I would like to have an actual discussion about this pros, cons, battery life, etc......

Thanks
Dark Crewman

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## pdc419 (Jun 21, 2011)

Before i got my nexus i would tell you that if you didnt want to root think about the i phone. But my nexus was in beast mode straight out of the box, before rooting. The i phone may be cheaper, but after you figure in prices of apps, as their apps cost a lot more, id probably just get the nexus. Really its all just personal preference. Good luck

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using RootzWiki


----------



## Dark Crewman (Nov 17, 2011)

What kind of battery life you getting before you rooted?

Also what's your opinion on the camera being 5MP?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Dark Crewman (Nov 17, 2011)

These are 2 areas I believe that the RAZR (post ics) will be >Nexus.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Dark Crewman (Nov 17, 2011)

Also the inability for the 4S to evolve with 4G LTE poses a good point.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dark Crewman said:


> What kind of battery life you getting before you rooted?
> 
> Also what's your opinion on the camera being 5MP?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


1. Batt life was solid. I got around 24 hours moderate usage on stock kernel
2. The camera is heads and shoulders above the Tbolt 8MP cam in terms of speed and quality. That was a major qualm of mine before I actually got my hands on 1.


----------



## Dark Crewman (Nov 17, 2011)

dickenam said:


> 1. Batt life was solid. I got around 24 hours moderate usage on stock kernel
> 2. The camera is heads and shoulders above the Tbolt 8MP cam in terms of speed and quality. That was a major qualm of mine before I actually got my hands on 1.


Really? The 5MP beat out the 8MP?

I use my camera often on my DX I'm constantly taking pics and video. The DX has a 8MP can and 720P video.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

As far as I am concerned, yes - overall it is a better cam. Captures 1080p video with 720p display.
Easy choice dot com.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

ill leave you with this. If you are really running over spec sheets then there is no reason why the rezound is not the phone to choose highest dpi (or at least higher than the nexus, i dont know the razrs off hand so apologies if im wrong) fastest processors (by a lot, even the floormodels running EXTRA bloatware can tear through 3.5 (not exaclty the leanest OS either) like a torched knife through moldy butter. That said i made a clean break from sense and the thunderbolt (and im a sense developer lmfao) because AOSP is the shiz and i think its ultimately what androids were intended to be about...Not saying thats your MO but its certainly mine..


----------



## Dark Crewman (Nov 17, 2011)

I just looked at the Rezound seems like it has a great stand-by time, but usage time its a battery hog. Its does have a better fwd facing camera.
Its the heaver one also.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## milski65 (Jun 10, 2011)

Didn't they just drop the price on the rezound? I think it's the same as the 4S. At least on Verizon it is.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Crewman (Nov 17, 2011)

Not sure I didn't know the original price.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## pudge0325 (Jun 14, 2011)

If you want to compare apples to apples, the iPhone 4S is the same price as the LTE android phones (32GB models). But it doesn't offer LTE. Back in October I was strongly considering an iPhone, but lack of LTE was a deal-breaker. After tasting it over the summer with a T-bolt, I didn't want a new phone without it. It may not be the standard today, but it will most certainly be in a year, and I don't feel like buying another phone then. The iPhone just wasn't future-proof enough for me.

The Razr and the GNex are very similar spec-wise, but the Razr doesn't have NFC, and you can't add that one later. That wasn't a deal breaker to me, but it is a big deal. Again, thinking to future-proof buying and not wanting to buy another phone in a year, I like that the GNexus has it. Like LTE, it may not be everwhere right now, but almost all top of the line phones will have it a year from now. NFC-based payments will become increasingly popular, and the Isis payment system will only make it more popular. Its going to happen sooner or later.

And finally, comparing the iPhone, Razr, GNexus and Rezound, I have a strong preference for AMOLED screens. The color contrasts are amazing, but more importantly my phone acts as my alarm clock and nightstand clock. I need something that has *black* blacks. LCD's in the iPhone and Rezound may have awesome pixel density and clarity, but they are bright at night if they are left on as a clock. The AMOLED's in the Razr and GNexus provide the darkest blacks (actually off) and do not light up my bedroom when the night-mode clock is left on at night.

All that said, I couldn't be happier with my Galaxy Nexus. It runs great right out of the box with no modifications or rooting needed. But if you do want to go that route, there isn't a better phone available (on Verizon) for rooting and modding.


----------



## khaoszr (Aug 21, 2011)

Seeing as I have had all the phones you are in question about, and the Droid X, I hope my answer may help you out, as I will try to be as thorough as possible and will not provide much bias until after I have spread the facts.

First off, pricing.
The iPhone is cheaper atm. The Razr will be 199 as soon as the RazrMaxx becomes availible, but with that price the Razr will not come with a sd card (I know, it sucks but it is a 100$ price drop). The Nexus is 300 and will stay that way for atleast 6 months, according to Verizon.

Second, OS.
If you are a hardcore android junkie/fanboy/lover/etc, I doubt you will like iOS, as I didn't. For me the iOS didn't provide enough customization and was actually harder to use coming from android (mainly due to me having more than one button availible). For general consumers the iOS OS is fairly simply and straightforward. I don't like that, I like being able to change every little thing with my device and with iPhone you will find that near impossible (without jailbreaking that is).

Future:
@Pudge0325 Is correct in saying that the iPhone isn't future proof, it isn't. No lte or nfc. Also Nfc is bigger than you might think, but it definitely depends on your residence area. Where he is wrong though is that nfc can be added to a phone (or will be able to in the near future by a special sd card) but it is an accessory that you will have to BUY, whereas the Nexus is the only phone (out of the 3) that has it. Again, think of having the phone for 2 years, you're going to want to have what you desire first then try to add as much extras as you can so that you don't feel like you bought something that will be out of date next month.

Hardware:
Memory: iPhone- 16gb non-expandable, Nexus 32gb non-expandable, Razr 16gb internal/16gb sd card(for now). Honestly I have yet to run out of space on either device due to how much cloud storage dependant I've become, which will become the norm sooner or later, so I wouldn't worry about this section too much.
4g: iPhone, no.
Camera:
This is the category where the Nexus fails....sorta. The Nexus camera is holy crud fast, plus prebuilt panorama and special effects. You may not need to get one of those camera apps







But in terms of quality the iPhone rules and the Razr comes behind second. Now the speeds of the latter two are not slow but if you're taking pictures every <.1s then you're going to need the Nexus. I don't use my camera everyday nor close to it so it doesn't bother me.
Size:
The iphone is between 3.5 and 4in I don't know exactly how much both just very smaller than the androids. Phone wise the Razr is wider than the Nexus. the screen size for the razr and Nexus is 4.3 and 4.65in respectively, YET some of the Nexus' screen is used for the softkeys so the "real" screen size is also 4.3 but it just feels bigger.

Battery:
Razr's 1750mAH(?) Nexus 1850mAH (2100mAH extended) iPhone ....alot...mAH
Yes out of the three the iPhone's battery is killer, but keep in mind that it doesn't have the juice sucking 4g with it. With the Razr and Nexus I was able to get a full days worth of juice on moderate use (12-18 hours) but everyones usage is different. With the extended, on moderate I could get 24+. Also keep in mind that the RazrMaxx will have a 3300mAH battery, holy.

Accessories:
iPhone accessories are everywhere and vary in everything they could possibly be so there's a plus. The razr currently has a greater range of accessories out now (sans ext battery if you count that as an accessory) than the Nexus, which could be awhile for the dock or some others.

Rooting/Jailbreaking:
[If you're into that sort of thing]
Currently the iPhone doesn't have an untethered jailbreak option for their latest software, which means that everytime you need to reboot your JB'ed phone it has to be plugged into the computer or you'll have a pretty brick with an apple logo on the back. Both the androids can be rooted, the Nexus has the unlocked bootloader, which major bonus (atleast in my eyes) is the ability to change kernels. But with a rooted razr you can have ICS on it, there is a functional ROM and DroidRzr.com but the Nexus has so much developer activity it's crazy.

Tl:dr XD
I would suggest the Nexus, because of the community (Rooting), battery life and the ability to get an extended battery, Future proof (LTE, NFC, Updates, etc), great feel and overall just wonderful phone that's getting better all the time thanks to devs and Google.

Tl:dr 2
If not the Nexus I would wait for the Razr Maxx. Major increase in battery, slight thicker, but overall same great Razr that you know and love.

/Android


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

khaoszr said:


> Seeing as I have had all the phones you are in question about, and the Droid X, I hope my answer may help you out, as I will try to be as thorough as possible and will not provide much bias until after I have spread the facts.
> 
> First off, pricing.
> The iPhone is cheaper atm. The Razr will be 199 as soon as the RazrMaxx becomes availible, but with that price the Razr will not come with a sd card (I know, it sucks but it is a 100$ price drop). The Nexus is 300 and will stay that way for atleast 6 months, according to Verizon.
> ...


^^ i completely agree with this...but also the razr isnt unlocked is it?


----------



## khaoszr (Aug 21, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> ^^ i completely agree with this...but also the razr isnt unlocked is it?


No the Razr isn't unlocked but their is an ICS ROM out for it, and a lot of other cool mods

BTW I've always wanted to tell you that I love your sigs


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

khaoszr said:


> No the Razr isn't unlocked but their is an ICS ROM out for it, and a lot of other cool mods
> 
> BTW I've always wanted to tell you that I love your sigs


hahahahahahahahaha. AWESOME i wish you could tell more people that...cus this week i got attacked by people bout my signature....but i also got plenty of being saying they love it lol.

so thanks man.

but ya i hear u on the razr stuff. but im so spoiled to my nexus


----------



## khaoszr (Aug 21, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> hahahahahahahahaha. AWESOME i wish you could tell more people that...cus this week i got attacked by people bout my signature....but i also got plenty of being saying they love it lol.
> 
> so thanks man.
> 
> but ya i hear u on the razr stuff. but im so spoiled to my nexus


I love both, the build of the Razr but the everything else of the Nexus, both are so great


----------



## m1l4droid (Jan 13, 2012)

Well, Galaxy Nexus is the obvious better choice. Motorola is good, but can't match the Nexus. And I hate iPhones, so, yeah.

Sent from my Nexus S running Ice Cream Sandwich using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Crewman (Nov 17, 2011)

I got a Nexus everyone thank you for your input.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## lukesdiesel (Nov 12, 2011)

Razr Maxx

Luke


----------



## Swiftmazda (Oct 29, 2011)

I first got a Rezound before moving it to another line for someone else on our plan to use. It was a nice phone with a solid build and decent battery life.

My current phone is an iPhone 4S. I know I'll probably get bashed for this, but it's my favorite phone by far. I've had plenty of android phones prior to the iPhone, and I've never been happier. Battery life is freaking amazing. I can easily get two or three days on the battery with three email addresses syncing, Foursquare push notices, and various other things running in the background.

The 8MP camera on the 4S rivals my digital camera. I don't know how they do it, but this phone takes stunning photos. Apps aren't really any more expensive either. I also like that some apps I didn't have access to on android are now available.

Now that an untethered jailbreak is available, there's a ton of customization options. With Dreamboard, you can pretty much emulate any mobile OS. It doesn't do a true emulation, but it's fun to mess with. Tethering 3G with a 3rd party app is extremely easy too. They're readily available on Cydia (jailbreak app store).

The lack of LTE doesn't bother me at all since I hate the battery drain from it. Plus, I live in a huge city where free wifi is available 90% of the time. I'm rarely ever on 3G.

This isn't meant to bash android by any means (I've been around on RW for awhile), but I have gained respect for the iPhone. It's a fun little device.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

@Swift - it's called being a tech enthusiast, nothing to be ashamed of. Of the three I would go

@OP - I am guessing they are all Verizon? Personally I would pick one up off contract on Ebay etc and save the upgrade as things could get interesting especially if Verizon gets a SGIII or a LTE WP7.5 phone. Otherwise nexus for android, iphone for iOS (duh haha)


----------



## Swiftmazda (Oct 29, 2011)

Gman said:


> @Swift - it's called being a tech enthusiast, nothing to be ashamed of. Of the three I would go
> 
> @OP - I am guessing they are all Verizon? Personally I would pick one up off contract on Ebay etc and save the upgrade as things could get interesting especially if Verizon gets a SGIII or a LTE WP7.5 phone. Otherwise nexus for android, iphone for iOS (duh haha)


Yeah, I'm definitely a tech enthusiast. I've experimented with app development on Android (I'm a programmer), and I just purchased my developer access with Apple this afternoon. It's $99/year, which really isn't too bad. It's going to be fun comparing and contrasting the two.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm surprised you aren't tracking W8/windows phone 8 and how that OS is progressing. On paper that has the POTENTIAL to be the most unified ecosystem to date offerning something for everyone. Execution is paramount, but I like Microsoft's stones to attempt it.


Swiftmazda said:


> Yeah, I'm definitely a tech enthusiast. I've experimented with app development on Android (I'm a programmer), and I just purchased my developer access with Apple this afternoon. It's $99/year, which really isn't too bad. It's going to be fun comparing and contrasting the two.


----------



## Swiftmazda (Oct 29, 2011)

Gman said:


> I'm surprised you aren't tracking W8/windows phone 8 and how that OS is progressing. On paper that has the POTENTIAL to be the most unified ecosystem to date offerning something for everyone. Execution is paramount, but I like Microsoft's stones to attempt it.


I'm actually very excited about windows phone 8 and have been tracking its progress closely. My wife just got a WP7 (HTC Trophy) and I'm pretty impressed with it. I think 8 will raise Microsoft's mobile OS to the same level as Android and iOS. I'm sure a WP8 will be my next toy even if i don't use it as a daily driver. Like you said, execution is paramount. I'm usually not a huge fan of Microsoft, but I do believe they'll succeed with it. It has the potential to attract a very wide audience.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

The big thing is a unified OS across mobile, tablets and PC's. Which is very exciting


----------



## Swiftmazda (Oct 29, 2011)

Gman said:


> The big thing is a unified OS across mobile, tablets and PC's. Which is very exciting


Heck yeah! I can't wait to see how it plays out.


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

I was fortunate enough to skip from each of these phones as they were released and so far I'm very satisfied with the nexus. I used it the longest and I couldn't stand the razor at all. I didn't have any issues with 4s but it was just to try out iOS and to hold me over till android phones came out. Also no jailbreak was release when I had the 4s so i wasn't able to customize it.


----------



## Swiftmazda (Oct 29, 2011)

kameleongt said:


> I was fortunate enough to skip from each of these phones as they were released and so far I'm very satisfied with the nexus. I used it the longest and I couldn't stand the razor at all. I didn't have any issues with 4s but it was just to try out iOS and to hold me over till android phones came out. Also no jailbreak was release when I had the 4s so i wasn't able to customize it.


The lack of a jailbreak being available is the main reason why I waited so long to get the 4S. I would check the iOS development forums every now and then while I had my Dinc2 and Rezound, and I went out and bought a 4S when the jailbreak was right around the corner. It does make a world of a difference when you can actually customize your device. It's no Android in terms of the level of customization, but it's fine for my tastes. Plus, my wife likes that I'm actually spending less time on my iPhone than my Dinc2 or Rezound, haha.


----------



## greenblattsam (Jun 7, 2011)

One does not simply not choose the Nexus.


----------

